# SW to Ben Moore



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I have always used Sw except for occasionally using Satin Impervo. I met with my sw rep this week and he has been promising things and not delivering. So I decided to meet with a BM rep the other day and opened an account with them.

My paint of choice for interior was promar 200 and super semi for trim.
What would be the equivalent BM products for these and are they cheaper or roughly the same price. Any feedback on quality, etc would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

probably super spec for promar

Might even try superhide.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

BM has crap products- equivalent to pro mar 200- but at the high end it dusts SW. Totally. IMO of course.

If you want cheap use Behr.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> BM has crap products- equivalent to pro mar 200- but at the high end it dusts SW. Totally. IMO of course.
> 
> If you want cheap use Behr.


Im not up for bear hunting. I would stay with SW because I'm familiar with their products but this sales rep reached out to me and is now blowing smoke. 

BM rep told me Aura is way better than duration. He said regal is equal to duration and regal select equal to cashmere. 
My question is what is a good latex semi gloss equal to super paint? Is it roughly the same price? Rep did say superspec was equal to promar 200 now that I think about it. I know everyone gets different pricing but if you go to sw and ben moore, is superspec roughly same price as pm200?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> probably super spec for promar
> 
> Might even try superhide.


Is super hide a step up from super spec or step down?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

scottjr said:


> Is super hide a step up from super spec or step down?


I've never used it, but I'm 99% sure it's a step down.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Step down for sure. Not that super spec is great. If I was looking for soemthing in that price range, I would see what ultra spec has to offer, more sheen options than super spec and could be a decent product.


----------



## Just-Ice (Aug 3, 2010)

I used Ultra Spec semi and thought it a good product. I've seen a lot of guys at BM buying Coronado 5000 (price range mid teens).


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

How I see it .pro400 pretty much the same as super hide, both decent paint for that price range. As far as super paint I would say it is on the regal level. If your looking for a paint in between try Ben. Aura better than duration


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

BM SuperSpec for the 200 is a fair trade.

BM ??? for the Super semi. I don't see BM having a semi that is priced the same that will cover like Super. IMO Regal does not cover too well and Aura will cost you much more to get the coverage.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

IMO super spec and 200 are very close in comparison. Both can have great hide in some colors and light. With either if using in NC a properly primed surface is needed for the right hade and coverage. 

So I am liking the ultra spec but have no problem with spending a few bucks more and going with Ben or NC.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Id say super spec would probably be there comprable line..but it blows IMO. I hate the stuff, dragssss. 

For BM interior paints on walls ive always used regal select..love it. Aura if its a deep base or red.

I would suggest Ben if your looking for a cheaper product , and SW reps like to play sales games with you. Its in their training, im not surprised you got the run around..i had them raise prices on me(this was not durring the Brand price increases, just this store) then come back and say "we value your business let me see what i can do for you" discount me almost nothing. Have to beat them into the ground and say if you cant beat this price, im walking. They dont, just walk which you have..eventually they will come around.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> So I am liking the ultra spec but have no problem with spending a few bucks more and going with Ben or NC.


If I were choosing between spec and ben I would go with ben any day of the week. Never had any luck with spec - didn't touch up well at all and always ran into hiding issues. Ben touches up flawlessly and has great hide. Well worth the extra few $ imo.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

At my price (29$) I really like Ben better than most 26-33$ paints.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ultra spec 400 could be the paint you are looking for to replace pro mar. I like Ben for the most part as well


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Ultra spec 400 could be the paint you are looking for to replace pro mar. I like Ben for the most part as well


I have used Ben before and really like it. The HO had already bought the paint.
I may be wrong but isn't that around mid $30s?
Is ultra step down from ben?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

scottjr said:


> Im not up for bear hunting. I would stay with SW because I'm familiar with their products but this sales rep reached out to me and is now blowing smoke.
> 
> BM rep told me Aura is way better than duration. He said regal is equal to duration and regal select equal to cashmere.
> My question is what is a good latex semi gloss equal to super paint? Is it roughly the same price? Rep did say superspec was equal to promar 200 now that I think about it. I know everyone gets different pricing but if you go to sw and ben moore, is superspec roughly same price as pm200?


Rather than disposing of SW altogether, perhaps you should request a rep. that will do his job.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like ben more than promar but it costs more. I never did like super spec either. It did drag too much. Sure I could have thinned it a bit but don't like to do that for walls on interiors where I cut and roll. Too much chance for picture framing. 

I only use superhide for some ceilings. 

Maybe ultra spec will be a happy in between for ben and superspec. That would be cool.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I used ultraspec in a deep base (dark green colour), covered over new drywall beautifully in 2 coats. No picture framing or anything, no lines from rolling- blended very nicely. 

That being said, promar 200 30% cheaper and would likely do the same. The difference I find is that ultraspec goes a bit further per can than promar 200! So the cost difference becomes less!

So buying a 2nd can of promar 200 instead of the one can of ultraspec ends up costing more, and thus ultraspec can be a money saver!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I used ultraspec in a deep base (dark green colour), covered over new drywall beautifully in 2 coats. No picture framing or anything, no lines from rolling- blended very nicely.
> 
> That being said, promar 200 30% cheaper and would likely do the same. The difference I find is that ultraspec goes a bit further per can than promar 200! So the cost difference becomes less!
> 
> So buying a 2nd can of promar 200 instead of the one can of ultraspec ends up costing more, and thus ultraspec can be a money saver!


Woah, slow down there partner and let me write this down, my brain hurts


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Woah, slow down there partner and let me write this down, my brain hurts


May have had too much coffee when I wrote that


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

Super Hide is cheap, and prefroms like cheap. Super Spec is overpriced. ultra spec is still too new for me to make a call on it. 
the issue with Super Hide is that some if not most do not stock it in the store, sure we can get it if you want to wait a few days. 
Super spec is everyway ( most specs have it on it) 
depending on where you are most "smaller" store may have a local brew that will preform better then super spec and promar 200 for a better price. ask around the area you are working in. it may be a leap of fatih using a non-well know product, but most will work better then you think. 
Ben might be better then all else, but you may just get cashmere for the price. 
maybe my local angle is overplayed in most of my posts; however, i cannot find anyone else to beat the serivce and work with the pricing on a day to day bases. :thumbup:


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

*ive got to disagree with the BM rep..*



scottjr said:


> Im not up for bear hunting. I would stay with SW because I'm familiar with their products but this sales rep reached out to me and is now blowing smoke.
> 
> BM rep told me Aura is way better than duration. He said regal is equal to duration and regal select equal to cashmere.
> My question is what is a good latex semi gloss equal to super paint? Is it roughly the same price? Rep did say superspec was equal to promar 200 now that I think about it. I know everyone gets different pricing but if you go to sw and ben moore, is superspec roughly same price as pm200?


Sorry,i call no way here with this rep,aura isnt even close,just on the amount of colors you can make alone duration home stomps it.... i did a side by side training and wasnt close..


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

MR.X said:


> Sorry,i call no way here with this rep,aura isnt even close,just on the amount of colors you can make alone duration home stomps it.... i did a side by side training and wasnt close..


Never tried aura but I like Duration exterior. Not a fan of Duration interior. What did you think the rep would say though. Duration is better?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MR.X said:


> Sorry,i call no way here with this rep,aura isnt even close,just on the amount of colors you can make alone duration home stomps it.... i did a side by side training and wasnt close..


Are you saying there aren't as many colors available for aura as there are for duration?

You did a "side by side training"? Care to explain what that was and also what wasn't "close".

Did you do a side by side comparison on how much more duration will fade?

I guess you can tell, my opinion is Aura is the best architectural coating available, save for paints of europe but I don't think that counts.


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

Well,as far as the color thing,last time i checked duration int had more color options then aura...there was a limitation on BM tinting system.
as for fade, ? ive really got to question that any one know SW has a color field that tests products and colors for months,what was the color you had"fade" issues with? 
a side by side roll out with there suggested roller cover over a primed drywall,applied to there mils,wet hide wasnt bad but dry hide wasnt impressive at all for the price paid for it...
i respect everyones opinion ,but it seemed too me duration int was much better.
in the end this discussion can go on and on and on and on,it is all what YOU like.
given SW is 3rd largest paint manufacture in world,so must be doing something right...lol


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MR.X said:


> Well,as far as the color thing,last time i checked duration int had more color options then aura...there was a limitation on BM tinting system.
> as for fade, ? ive really got to question that any one know SW has a color field that tests products and colors for months,what was the color you had"fade" issues with?
> a side by side roll out with there suggested roller cover over a primed drywall,applied to there mils,wet hide wasnt bad but dry hide wasnt impressive at all for the price paid for it...
> i respect everyones opinion ,but it seemed too me duration int was much better.
> ...


color limitations? lol. Every paint company has thousands of colors. I'm not sure this is a big problem. 

Last time I used duration was about 8 yrs ago. Painted an entire interior house with it. It was ok but I didn't really like it. Maybe it's gotten better but I've found other paint in the meantime. 

I agree, it don't really matter. It's what's you like.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MR.X said:


> Well,as far as the color thing,last time i checked duration int had more color options then aura...there was a limitation on BM tinting system.
> as for fade, ? ive really got to question that any one know SW has a color field that tests products and colors for months,what was the color you had"fade" issues with?
> a side by side roll out with there suggested roller cover over a primed drywall,applied to there mils,wet hide wasnt bad but dry hide wasnt impressive at all for the price paid for it...
> i respect everyones opinion ,but it seemed too me duration int was much better.
> ...


`

That is pretty funny.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Benny Moore has more colorants in there paint than SW... anyone want to challenge that statement?:detective:


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

matt19422 said:


> Benny Moore has more colorants in there paint than SW... anyone want to challenge that statement?:detective:


So are your saying there adding more colorants too there formulas to make up on any issues they have?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

This thread is way messed up. I don't know where to start to fix it.

1st ...... any BM product that tints with Gennex acrylic colorants can not be compared to a standard SW glycol tinted product. So scrap that. That's like comparing wind power to diesel generators ....different technology. 

2nd...Not every product has an exact cross competitor. Super Spec does not line up equally with Pro Mar. Super Spec can be tinted to any color, including ultra deep colors, as far as I remember, Pro Mar cannot be (things may be different now, so don't crucify me if I'm wrong  )

3rd...Use the best product for the job. Most bang for the buck, that will maximize profitability and customer satisfaction. If it happens to be a BM product, SW, PPG, whatever.....don't limit yourself to one specific brand. Work with a full arsenal.


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

Mr X has evidently been reading SW's propaganda on their website where they say this about Emerald "Tinted with zero VOC ColorCast Eco Toners™ for outstanding color accuracy and vibrancy. Available in all colors including deep accents and high reflectance pastels. No other paint company can tint its full line of colors with a zero VOC colorant.". This is pure hogwash. I know of four other brands that have 0 VOC colorants and all, including BM, can tint *all* thier colors with their new colorants. Jeez, if someone at SW took 10 minutes to call a few retailers it would have been easy to get the truth.


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Benny Moore has more colorants in there paint than SW... anyone want to challenge that statement?:detective:


I want to challenge that statement. But I don't know if you're saying that more colorants is a good thing or a bad thing, so I don't know which side I'm on or if I'm for or against. I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure...


----------

